# Lipgloss sanitization



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a question that only applies to my personal makeup use. If I bought used makeup from someone (like a lipglass) is there any way to sanitize that brush? Or do I have to just continue to use disposable brushes every time I use that gloss?


----------



## astronaut (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Mac Guidelines for Product Sanitation?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I have a question that only applies to my personal makeup use. If I bought used makeup from someone (like a lipglass) is there any way to sanitize that brush? Or do I have to just continue to use disposable brushes every time I use that gloss?_

 
I've heard of zapping lipgloss in the microwave or something. Just heard, no idea. But I don't think the brush itself is the only thing contaminated. I'm pretty sure the whole lipgloss solution itself is contaminated as well so disposables won't help.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Mac Guidelines for Product Sanitation?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I've heard of zapping lipgloss in the microwave or something. Just heard, no idea. But I don't think the brush itself is the only thing contaminated. I'm pretty sure the whole lipgloss solution itself is contaminated as well so disposables won't help._

 
I was thinking that.

i'm so dumb. lol I guess I shouldn't have bought it.


----------



## missmarkers (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Mac Guidelines for Product Sanitation?*

your lipgloss question: 

once the lipglass wand has been used directly on a surface (lips, hands, eek!), it's on the wand/brush. there's really no way of sanitizing a cream/liquid like a lipgloss with a wand applicator. even if you used different applicators (disposable wands/brushes), the product itself already conains bits of whatever the gloss was applied on. this is why at stores/counters, we cut the wands off. we don't want cold sores goin' 'round.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 13, 2008)

Did the person state that they had only used it with disposable brushes?? If you buy a used gloss,.. this is one question you should really ask the seller. I sometimes sell glosses but I dispense them the same way I do at the counter,.. only using disposables brushes and never double dipping.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_Did the person state that they had only used it with disposable brushes?? If you buy a used gloss,.. this is one question you should really ask the seller. I sometimes sell glosses but I dispense them the same way I do at the counter,.. only using disposables brushes and never double dipping._

 
No she never said anything about it. I bought a lip lacquer (nars) too but I'm pretty sure she used a brush with that one (it looked like it, plus thats easy to use a brush with, which is what I now do) I can only blame myself for not thinking to ask her. If it were my own lipgloss I probably wouldn't use disposable brushes either (not if it comes with a wand) because it was intended for my personal use. 

Oh well. its my stupid fault. I threw it away lol. Waste of $7.


----------

